# Chicago Gamers?



## spacemonkey (Aug 27, 2007)

So I'm visiting with my sister in Chi-town for some post-GenCon vacation, and she mentions to me that she's pretty much got no game going currently.  I fixed that pretty quick with an adventure I ran for her and some friends, but I thought I would check out ENWorld and see if there's a regular game around that she might be able to get in on, as I'm based out of California and that makes it a little difficult for me to do an ongoing thing.

She's in the LakeView area, a 3.5 player (I only introduced her to the hobby a little while ago though, so she's somewhere between a newbie and an experienced player - knows how to make a character and what the mechanics do, for example).  She can hold her own in a hack'n'slash type game, but would prefer some RP elements.  She's familiar with Greyhawk, Iron Kingdoms, Freeport, Midnight (and whatever else I've run and can't remember at the moment), fairly fun to hang out with, does smoke (and will go outside to do so), and is always punctual on game days.  She's on public transportation, so somewhere near a station or bus stop would be good, but she's willing to travel a decent distance for a good game.

Anyway, drop her a note here if you have a spot open that might fit.  She can also probably wrangle up a couple more players if there's a DM out there looking to start a new group.


----------



## thorun09 (Aug 30, 2007)

*dnd*

We game every other Saturday.  Currently our two DM's play FR campaigns with 3.5 rules, but we are branching out to Iron Kingdoms campaign to kick off soon.  We game in Blue Island, and already have one player we pick up from the Metra station on Vermont in the morning 9 AM, and drop off 4 30ish PM.  Our core group has been together for 8 years or so and our core campaigns are becoming epic, however we are going to mix in newwer campaigns (1st level).  Basically, she could play in some campaigns, or all depending on her schedule.  We have one guy who races, so he only makes my campaign Jan to Aprilish, and we don't see him until next year.  We may be moving the game to Sunday mornings same time depending on jobs.

Always Forward,
Bobbo
thorun09@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Aug 31, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> So I'm visiting with my sister in Chi-town for some post-GenCon vacation, and she mentions to me that she's pretty much got no game going currently.




It's not D&D but we have a good time, check out the MP3's (see link below).



LOOKING FOR MORE PLAYERS

Description of the game:

The game is held in Hoffman Estates, IL.  It runs SAT noon on.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  Many of the players show up once per two weeks or more.  

The game year is currently in the early 1930’s.  The characters are a wide mix of people who work at a private investigator office – doctors, theologians, archaeologists, world war one vets and, of course, PI’s.  Their cases run anything from missing persons to stopping Various Evil Things from doing...evil.  The campaign is a mix between realism and the bizarre.  

This game uses the Heroic Cthulhu system (skill based system).

I can be reached at logan9a@yahoo.com 

We regularly podcast the game.  It has fans literally around the world who enjoy listening to it.  The podcast can be found here:

http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html


----------



## Thanin (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey there.  My girlfriend and I just recently moved to Chicago and are looking for a few more to start a D&D campaign.  As a DM I'm more interested in roleplaying than hack'n'slash... but there's always combat to be had, it just tends to be story driven.  If this sounds interesting to her then we can be reached at: thanin_geira@yahoo.com

By the way there's an underscore between thanin and geira that doesn't show up in the email link... also, we're located in Andersonville, so we're not far from Lakeview.


----------



## rserio (Sep 3, 2007)

I live in the far NW suburbs (Crystal Lake) and would be interested in a D&D game if someone in this area was looking to pick up another player.


----------

